# Mr. Buddy Heater Wind Guard



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Have experienced problems in the past with my Mr Buddy Portable Propane Heater ., Pilot Light easily blown out b/c of winds.

Saw this on YOU TUBE., thought I'd share it ya.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. Had issues the other night with mine constantly going out


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s is a great idea!!! Probably would work for people that use those heaters on their boats too!!


----------

